# Here comes iPhone killer by Nokia: Nokia 5800 "Tube"!



## cooldudie3 (Oct 1, 2008)

> Well lookey what we have here. Hot on the heels of the Nokia Tube demonstration that showed off Espoo’s touchscreen-based competitor to the multi-touch iPhone, here are some more details on the Nokia Tube.
> 
> Symbian-freak managed to score a live pic of the Nokia Tube in the wild. The S60 Touch-based handset from Nokia looks a bit awkward compared to the Apple iPhone, but then style and flair are Apple’s forte. And, keep in mind that image is horribly sub-par and that the Nokia Tube is likely still a prototype and will benefit from further refinement from Nokia’s design-heads.


Source
I've also got a pic here.
*img440.imageshack.us/img440/3930/technokiacomnokiatubexm6.th.jpg*img440.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 1, 2008)

Thread already running
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=98410


----------



## rageahuja (Dec 26, 2008)

Ya   nokia 5800 Xpress soon available in India Market .Like N96 with "Om   Santi Om" this time AR" Album Will come pre loaded  ie"Nokia Connection"  will be preloaded in this phone.
    Infact nokia has started prebooking for this  

    Check out www.nokiaprebook.com/index_live.asp

    I thought this is the frst Touch Screen Phone by nokia but somebody says   its not .Any way 1st or 2nd week of jan 09 it will be out .


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 26, 2008)

rageahuja said:


> I thought *this is the frst Touch Screen Phone by nokia* but somebody says   its not .Any way 1st or 2nd week of jan 09 it will be out .


Incorrect. The 5800XM is the fourth touchscreen phone by Nokia, after the 7700, 7710 and 6708. There were actually three more touchscreen units from Nokia (770, N800 and N810) but they didn't have a cellular radio.


----------



## rajhot (Dec 26, 2008)

This is the first S60 touch screen mobile from nokia.


----------



## Coool (Dec 26, 2008)

If u want to post anything related to 5800 post here..
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=98943


----------



## rageahuja (Dec 31, 2008)

gforce23 said:


> Incorrect. The 5800XM is the fourth touchscreen phone by Nokia, after the 7700, 7710 and 6708. There were actually three more touchscreen units from Nokia (770, N800 and N810) but they didn't have a cellular radio.



Thanks  bro usefull info

Any news about 5800 price and availability in india?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 31, 2008)

Sorry but I am bit behind in the tech news stuff these days, but I have seen many phones which said it would be iPhone Killer.. but still the same "iPhone killer" Thread is poping out  . 

HAS ANY OTHER PHONE KILLED THE iPhone YET?


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 31, 2008)

Charan said:


> HAS ANY OTHER PHONE KILLED THE iPhone YET?


That depends on how you look at it. In terms of specs and capabilities, the Touch HD has not only killed the iPhone, but buried it.

Camera-wise, a beggar's phone can take better snaps than the iPhone.

When it comes to ease of user interaction though, the iPhone is way ahead in the lead. WinMo, BB Touch, Android and S60v5 have a long way to go while non-touchscreen phones aren't in the race at all. Proprietary touch OSes (Samsung TouchWiz, LG Flash) are great but sadly, aren't used in smart phones.


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 1, 2009)

Charan said:


> Sorry but I am bit behind in the tech news stuff these days, but I have seen many phones which said it would be iPhone Killer.. but still the same "iPhone killer" Thread is poping out  .
> 
> HAS ANY OTHER PHONE KILLED THE iPhone YET?



Dude actually every new touch screen comes in the market and some one will post "Here is another Iphone killer".. Say for example: Check the above post he says touch HD is a iphone killer!Just dont take in bad sense but do you know this.. Touch HD is again a windows mobile.. and like touch diamond the interface what you are looking is just an application running and behind it the sad WM interface.. Microsoft if you are listening pls do something!

Really speaking i will love to see a iphone killer! But with the recent market queue i dont see anything soon comming up untill and unless apple decides to come out with something


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 1, 2009)

I dont think anything can become Iphone Killer easily.....coz IPhone is somewat related to invincible continuity and innovation since iPod....many killers came and got killed....its tough to face the legacy of iPhone


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jan 1, 2009)

Go to the other thread. There will be alot more discussion there!


----------



## subir12 (Jan 8, 2009)

SO nokia Tube is launched and available.Whats its price including all taxes in different cities.


----------



## confused!! (Jan 8, 2009)

^^launched??


----------



## krates (Jan 8, 2009)

^^^ yes


----------



## confused!! (Jan 8, 2009)

^^price(i guess around 24k)


----------



## Coool (Jan 8, 2009)

^^ its 20k


----------



## confused!! (Jan 8, 2009)

^^cool price


----------



## ico (Jan 10, 2009)

lol @ iPhone killer......


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Jan 15, 2009)

I was one of the gibberish guys who was praising other phones comparing them with iphone jus to tell how a loser was apple to make such a shlt...b4 PERSONALLY FULLY using iphone for 6mnths..All I can say is...Awesome.... 
Fellas .. I'm tellin ya I ain't no nuns.. Its for real.... The kind of apps you get... u can never use any other phone.. once you get used to them....! Its not just your phone man... Its your everything.... I agree that there are some basic stuff missing (camera(min3.2), A2DP, MMS(altho no1 uses) etc) but you forget that they are missing and you don't need to use them at all... OMG... I can't imagine how useful it is... Once go to the Appstore and see those hell lotta apps floating around..... Can you imagine anyother phone competing with it?? Never man... Except when you start doing a dry specs comparison... U need to do a practical comparision nigga!!!!


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 15, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> lol @ iPhone killer......



^^ Agree!


----------



## nikhilpai (Jan 15, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> lol @ iPhone killer......



Disagree


----------



## Coool (Jan 15, 2009)

^^  +1


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 15, 2009)

iPhone is not actually a phone but a powerful computer with a small form factor. Openmoko and soon to be launched Palm's Prē mobile follow the same philosophy. I am not too sure about Android since it is only a software stack. What Nokia has done for so many years is basically taken all of us for a jolly ride. Their overpriced phones never commanded that kind of price but sadly we didn't had much of a choice. If Apple had priced iPhone competitively then 5800 would have had a pre-natal death. 2009-2010 will be the toughest year for Nokia. Unless and until they do some radical change in their ch$@ Symbian Platform their phones will continue to look like phones from Jurassic era.

So guys let us call spade a spade and acknowledge a superior technology.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 15, 2009)

I think the real iPhone Killer will be the new multitouch phones from HTC going to be with Windows Mobile 7 and the Androids


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 15, 2009)

amitabhishek said:


> iPhone is not actually a phone but a powerful computer with a small form factor. Openmoko and soon to be launched Palm's Prē mobile follow the same philosophy. I am not too sure about Android since it is only a software stack. What Nokia has done for so many years is basically taken all of us for a jolly ride. Their overpriced phones never commanded that kind of price but sadly we didn't had much of a choice. If Apple had priced iPhone competitively then 5800 would have had a pre-natal death. 2009-2010 will be the toughest year for Nokia. Unless and until they do some radical change in their ch$@ Symbian Platform their phones will continue to look like phones from Jurassic era.
> 
> So guys let us call spade a spade and acknowledge a superior technology.



Oh please, I have had enough of that crap about smart phones replacing computers. It is a mini computer - yes I agree, but a powerful one ? DEFINITELY NOT.

OpenMoko is more of a Tablet PC than a mobile phone. Even its reviewers agree - that you can use its default OpenMoko OS which apparently feels like beta software or you can use QTopia OS which is a highly stable and well tested platform used by several motorolla phones and owned by Nokia and which is easy enough for casual users, both clear indicatives of it being a phone.

BUT, You can also install Debian GNU/Linux - a full fledged Linux Distro in an OpenMoko phone, and gain access to countless stable and well tested apps - something NO other platform can give because you can use common desktop apps directly. Thats where OpenMoko phone stands out. Its a REAL Computer. Ofcourse, if anybody else makes a phone compatible with debian-ARM edition, it can steal the limelight away, but.... the point is, OpenMoko is the only phone whose developers were cunning enough to ensure support from a platform like this. BUT, not everyone is skilled enough to use Debian, so it goes BOOM. And yeah, add the facts like the hardware has very little VFM, make it FAIL.

Now iPhone. Lets see.... plenty to tell. Great hardware, amazing UI, but hardly any apps. Well, you DO have apps but to get/make them you need to keep spending more and more dough. And I think this is hardly justified because mobile phones are supposed to be a one time investment with the exception of rental. And yeah, both OpenMoko based Neo Freerunner and iPhone have just 2MP camera.

iPhone would have made a wonderful phone but for the fact that its expensive. I seriously doubt Apple can price it lower than what it currently sells for. Contracts may reduce its cost, but if iPhone can go to 200$ AFTER heavy subsidies, why can't 5800 XpressMusic go to 50$ with the same contracts ?

In a nutshell, iPhone and OpenMoko are still FAIL. And android wouldn't be complete till several more months. Till then ?

You just have to live with Symbian S60 phones. OR winmo phones. IF you want to ensure that the phone really is "smart" enough to find apps free to download all over the internet and still be VFM and easy to use.


----------



## Coool (Jan 15, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> I think the real iPhone Killer will be the new multitouch phones from HTC going to be with Windows Mobile 7 and the Androids



iphone is already killed by many phones and it also commited suicide in india with its price and got succeed....


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah thats true....i always wondered why its regarded as so great phone...there is nothing so special abt it....even my O2 XDA Neo is better then it minus the multitouch.....


----------



## nikhilpai (Jan 15, 2009)

amitabhishek said:


> What Nokia has done for so many years is basically taken all of us for a jolly ride. Their overpriced phones never commanded that kind of price but sadly we didn't had much of a choice. If Apple had priced iPhone competitively then 5800 would have had a pre-natal death.



You have answered the question yourself. Apple's iPhone is not priced competitively. Nokia 5800 at 19k without any restrictions which Apple has imposed on the iPhone is an obviously better deal than the iPhone at 30k with all the restrictions on usage of bluetooth, iTunes, etc


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Jan 16, 2009)

Dudes!!!
R u still in the illusion or isit just ur intuition.... Unless u use the iphone u can't give credit..and if u use iphone with a lousy view...only god should save u...
You can't imagine the power it has.... .Only the apps can take you out of the world..... just see the number of developers and number of apps.... its just too much...No one can deny its greatness(price tag ko goli maro(naruku)...if ya can't afford..then gth). 
And the one denies only because he is so jealous of it..


----------



## Pat (Jan 16, 2009)

^^ There is no use arguing about it with the anti-fanboys. Hating Apple and Apple-products is kinda fashion on this forum, so better not waste your time.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 16, 2009)

Pat said:


> ^^ There is no use arguing about it with the anti-fanboys. Hating Apple and Apple-products is kinda fashion on this forum, so better not waste your time.



I agree with you Pat, there is no point. After all we are comparing "Cashew nut" with "Ground nut". Everyone knows which is richer and better.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 16, 2009)

Naah...hating Apple is not fashion....i think loving Apple is fashion....i think negligible few are browsing this forum thru mac


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Jan 16, 2009)

Coool said:


> ^^  +1


lol!!! 

Yah mate.. .its waste arguing.... And only a  "selected.. few" are eligible for cashewnuts!!!


----------



## ico (Jan 16, 2009)

amitabhishek said:


> ^^ Agree!


I was lol-ing because I've seen million of threads in this having similar title, 'iPhone killer', but they can never kill the iPhone in terms of flaunt value, hype generated and very poor value of money. iPhone rules in those departments, and also in some other too like a good interface, but that still does not justify its price and teh hype.



nikeel said:


> Disagree





Coool said:


> ^^  +1






Pat said:


> ^^ There is no use arguing about it with the anti-fanboys. *Hating Apple and Apple-products is kinda fashion on this forum,* so better not waste your time.


lol..



amitabhishek said:


> I agree with you Pat, there is no point. After all we are comparing "Cashew nut" with "Ground nut". Everyone knows which is richer and better.


Agreed.


----------



## nikhilpai (Jan 16, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> I was lol-ing because I've seen million of threads in this having similar title, 'iPhone killer', but they can never kill the iPhone in terms of flaunt value, hype generated and very poor value of money. iPhone rules in those departments, and also in some other too like a good interface, but that still does not justify its price and teh hype.



Well I was travelling in the local train yesterday evening and a couple of guys spotted my Nokia 5800. They were awestruck and began asking me about it specs / price / etc. Soon around 7-8 guys in the train started checking out my 5800 turn by turn and were really amazed by the device. If this is not flaunt value then I don't know what is 

P.S. One of the guys who were awestruck with my 5800 was carrying a iPhone 2G himself


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 16, 2009)

Dude nothing against your phone. I am sure you bought it from hard earned money and you enjoying all the attention!I know it  feels good when you lay your hand on a highly cherished gadget after months and months of saving.

Let me put it this way,  you see a Mercedes Benz on the road as well as a brand new Fiat Linea chances are you will check out Linea more closely because its a new product. It doesn't mean Linea becomes a Mercedes killer.


----------



## suniljain (Jan 16, 2009)

Here are some reasons why I believe Nokia 5800 is way ahead than Iphone-

1) Size
The iphone is bigger in size and uneasy for one hand grip. Nokia 5800 is designed to fit well into your hands. Being smaller in width, its easy to operate single handedly.

Iphone size: 115.5 X 62.1 X 12.3 mm
Nokia 5800 size: 111 X 51.7 X 15.5 mm

2) Weight
Iphone is much bulkier than Nokia 5800. Nokia 5800 is 25g lighter than Iphone in weight.

Iphone: 133g
Nokia 5800: 109g

3) Screen Resolution
The Iphone has 3.5” screen while Nokia 5800 has 3.2” but the resolution of 5800 is far more superior to Iphone.

Resolution:
Iphone: 480 by 320
Nokia 5800: 640 by 360

4) Storage
Iphone comes with two options- 8GB & 16GB internal memory. Nokia has a more flexible option to offer 8GB with micro SD card which is expandable upto 16GB. Nokia owners can expand memory size according to needs which the Iphone guys can’t do.

5) Input Methods
Iphone: Finger only.
Nokia 5800: Finger, stylus, plectrum, handwriting recognition.

6) Features
Apple Iphone has lots of missing features like cut and paste function, saving email attachments, no support for third party headphones, ringtones, applications, many software bugs and other technical glitches. Nokia 5800 Tube has no such issues plus many more amazing features included.

7) Colors
Iphone: Black for 8 & 16 GB, White for 16 GB only.
Nokia 5800: Red, Blue and Black.

8 ) Battery
Nokia 5800 provides upto 35 hrs of music playing time against Apple Iphone which claims just 24 hrs. Overall battery power (talktime/standby) is also about 30% more in Nokia 5800. What more, 5800 has a removable battery which Iphone lacks.

Iphone: 5 hrs talk-time, 300 hrs standby, not removable.
Nokia 5800: 8.8 hrs talk-time, 406 hrs standby, removable battery.

9) Camera
Iphone: 2 MP, no flash, no zoom, no additional camera.
Nokia 5800: 3.2 MP, Flash, 3x digital zoom with Carl Zeiss lens. A second camera in front is available for video calling/conferencing.

10) Video Calling
Iphone: No Video calling possible in Iphone.
Nokia 5800: Video calling is possible.

11) Video Recording
IPhone: No option for video recording.
Nokia 5800: Video recording is included.

12) Music Service
Iphone: Paid service with Apple Itunes Store. You pay and download music to your Iphone.
Nokia 5800: “Comes with music” service is bundled with Nokia 5800 Xpressmusic phone by which you can download as much music as you want for 1 year- FREE!!

13) Voice Dialing
Iphone: Not Available
Nokia 5800: Available

14) Voice Recording
IPhone: Not Available
Nokia 5800: Available

15) Web Browser
Iphone: Webkit based Safari browser, no flash available.
Nokia 5800: Webkit based browser, supports flash lite.

16) FM Radio
Iphone: Not Available
Nokia 5800: Available

17) Bluetooth
Iphone: Bluetooth is available for just handsfree, no file sharing possible.
Nokia 5800: Bluetooth available for handsfree and file sharing is possible. Better audio quality on bluetooth in 5800 with A2DP technology which Iphone lacks.

18) Messaging
Iphone: It does not support message forwarding, multiple SMS deletion, sending SMS to multiple recipients and multimedia messages (MMS).
Nokia 5800: All the above is possible plus it has MMS ver 1.3, message size upto 600kb, and automatic resizing of Images for MMS.

19) Price
Nokia 5800 is hopefully unlocked (without any contract) and will sell much cheaper for just £219 in UK which is equal to 279 Euros or $385.

Apple iPhone 3G, on the other hand, with contract in US comes for $199 & $299 for 8 & 16 GB models and the plans with AT&T are way too expensive. Unlocked Apple Iphones sells for around $800 on Ebay.

In other parts of the world, the 8GB unsubsidized Iphone model costs 499 euros ($700) in Italy, 350 pounds ($620) in UK, $700 in India. Nokia 5800 Xpressmusic is expected to sell around the world for about $400 or below.

20) Experience
Nokia: Ages of experience, hundreds of success stories and dozens of smart handsets in current portfolio. Nokia has about 40% market share with the No.1 spot with no close competitors. Certainly the king when it comes to brand value, service and experience.

Apple: First phone ever launched by Apple is Iphone, no prior experience in the telecom market. It’s a novice in the market with a very less market share despite having millions of Iphone sold.

Verdict:
Almost all the major brands around the world like Samsung, HTC, LG, etc launched their touchscreen smartphones with a hope to beat Apple’s Iphone. No-one came close to Iphone when it comes to looks, style, feel and features.

This is the first time a tech giant like Nokia has hit it hard with its first true touchscreen smartphone. Nokia 5800 is a real Iphone killer with way ahead features, perfect looks and great price. Bravo Nokia, Well Done!!


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 16, 2009)

amitabhishek said:


> Dude nothing against your phone. I am sure you bought it from hard earned money and you enjoying all the attention!I know it  feels good when you lay your hand on a highly cherished gadget after months and months of saving.
> 
> Let me put it this way,  you see a Mercedes Benz on the road as well as a brand new Fiat Linea chances are you will check out Linea more closely because its a new product. It doesn't mean Linea becomes a Mercedes killer.


Haha.. very well said.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 17, 2009)

lovelyCliffHanger said:


> Dudes!!!
> R u still in the illusion or isit just ur intuition.... Unless u use the iphone u can't give credit..and if u use iphone with a lousy view...only god should save u...


I used the iPhone. NEXT!


> You can't imagine the power it has.... .Only the apps can take you out of the world..... just see the number of developers and number of apps.... its just too much...


Going by that defination, OpenMoko totally pwns iPhone. Just check the apps available for it. Tonnes of them. And iPhone developers number compared to OpenMoko's Debian developers number is like the moon's mass compared to the earth's mass. Here, the apps are actually FREE and anyone can make them, again for FREE.

But ANYBODY will tell you that what really matters is that a good *phone* should behave as a *good phone*.


> No one can deny its greatness


Here we go again. 



> (price tag ko goli maro(naruku)...if ya can't afford..then gth).


People buy cars for several lakhs. People buy Laptops for 80K and Desktops for 50K. What makes you think the same people can't afford to buy an iPhone for 29K ? Its just that the iPhone is often not worth the money.



> And the one denies only because he is so jealous of it..


Lol, I just can't stop laughing at that.



The iPhone has several positivies - like being THE best touch screen phone ever made, having a great UI, being a great PMP which looks as well as sounds good and useful for tasks like internet browsing, but false praises would just end up ruining its well-being.


----------



## Pat (Jan 17, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Going by that defination, OpenMoko totally pwns iPhone. Just check the apps available for it. Tonnes of them. And iPhone developers number compared to OpenMoko's Debian developers number is like the moon's mass compared to the earth's mass. Here, the apps are actually FREE and anyone can make them, again for FREE.



Man dont start all that bull again. More apps for OpenMoko ? You seem to be so obsessed by the thought of being able to install and use Debain on FreeRunner that you cant even think of the most basic things. Try running your terminal,amarok and other apps on a 2.8 inch touch-screen and then speak 

Ah well lets see how USABLE your debian is on FreeRunner.
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=tCR1QrUM5oU

And those apps are supposed to beat the hell out of iPhone apps!


----------



## nikhilpai (Jan 17, 2009)

amitabhishek said:


> Dude nothing against your phone. I am sure you bought it from hard earned money and you enjoying all the attention!I know it  feels good when you lay your hand on a highly cherished gadget after months and months of saving.
> 
> Let me put it this way,  you see a Mercedes Benz on the road as well as a brand new Fiat Linea chances are you will check out Linea more closely because its a new product. It doesn't mean Linea becomes a Mercedes killer.



Sounds like a winner quote.... except for the fact that you have unilaterally decided that iPhone is Mercedes and 5800 is Fiat Linea


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Jan 17, 2009)

suniljain said:


> Here are some reasons why I believe Nokia 5800 is way ahead than Iphone-
> 
> 1) Size
> The iphone is bigger in size and uneasy for one hand grip. Nokia 5800 is designed to fit well into your hands. Being smaller in width, its easy to operate single handedly.
> ...



Hmm... well but it sounds like you are going by the offical jabbering mate!
Expect for the camera(hardware), video call(again hardware), fm(hardware.mite b possible tho) nothing's write... You can get everything for iphone...
just to mention some(Cuz I ain't got no time to type the **** again) 
1) Video Recording possible.(I recommend u a good cam if u really wanna do that all ur time)
2)Msgn forwarding etc... possible.....mms also but u need web
3)Its better to have a bigger screen and fit in the hand( mine ain't no baby hand) than go for bulkiness and have a cramped up screen but with higher resolution...illogical!
4)Nothin's ever beaten iphone in its responsiveness... its an utter waste to have so many input methods when the screen is not so responsive!! huh!
etc.etc...

and apps make everything here possible as long as u have underlying hardware required..which iphone has.....!!! Mate check out what u can get out of iphone with apps....its like farting at 5800..no offence..but it seems so.!

 5800 is amazing too.... I also wanted to own it..but after beeing fantasized by iphone.. i could'nt even think of owing a 5800..... After all .. 5800 is just another phone..claiming to be an iphone stabber...tho it never has been and will never be...and let the market speak about it soon....
Everything here is my and many others opinion and most prolly the truth...i don't care if someone tries to manipulate and bullshit this.....



MetalheadGautham said:


> I used the iPhone. NEXT!
> 
> Going by that defination, OpenMoko totally pwns iPhone. Just check the apps available for it. Tonnes of them. And iPhone developers number compared to OpenMoko's Debian developers number is like the moon's mass compared to the earth's mass. Here, the apps are actually FREE and anyone can make them, again for FREE.
> 
> ...



hey metalhead,
I don't know the truth about your OpenMoko ****..but... the fact remains that iphone rox..even if u lol or cry...
Oh yeah... its not worth the money.. then wth do people complain that its expensive? expensive is different and overprice is different...
Forget about the price man... Unless someone's got some brain and know about the power of apps(they can change the way u can freak it out) u ain't gonna buy no ipphone...u just settle with the same **** others were talking bout... its back stabbin'.. u know wat m sayin? 
Its not false praise mate...... I only praise what I see damn good bout it .. which can let you establish many tasks....Its not just another phone... its totally different...thats my whole point...

5800 as a phone... stands at top1 If im not ruining ur expectations...but it ain't no where.. when compared to iphone as to what It can do outside the phone **** arena..!
i hope u understood me mate... tc... And I donno how much **** went into that openmoko thingy


----------



## nikhilpai (Jan 19, 2009)

Well as they say...  "iPhone was a good phone... but then Apple spoiled it"


----------



## ziha786 (Jan 19, 2009)

yes i fully agree - i phone is a good phone but apple spoile it..... now if nokia 5800 xm is a good phone so why its having lots of hanging problems, speaker is not working properly.


----------



## Coool (Jan 19, 2009)

^^ update ur firmware when nokia releases.......(don't know whether they released or not..)


----------



## ziha786 (Jan 21, 2009)

yes but this is wrong to say update your firmware so why new phone create problems like this always. before this i have nokia 5200 there is same speaker problem. so why should customer handling this type of problems.


----------



## aditimathur (Jan 21, 2009)

yes ziha i agree with your point but only nokia provides the firmware update no other 
company provides you this services i think this is a better solution for solving lots of problems and you can do yourself through your pc. 




ziha786 said:


> yes but this is wrong to say update your firmware so why new phone create problems like this always. before this i have nokia 5200 there is same speaker problem. so why should customer handling this type of problems.


----------



## amitbakshi (Jan 21, 2009)

Use Nokia Firmware and get some awesome updates on your mobile like:-



 The benefits of updating the Nokia device firmware include getting new  features, applications, and performance improvements to your device.               

  You are downloading a PC application that helps you update your Nokia mobile  device’s operating software (also known as device firmware).
 Nokia device firmware is the software that is embedded in the memory of your  device, and includes applications such as the calendar and phonebook. This is  similar to the operating system software on your PC. The update consists of new  features, applications, and performance improvements to the software.
 User data such as contacts, photos, messages, and add-on applications such as  Java games or Symbian applications are not part of the device firmware.
 In some Nokia device models, user data – such as contacts and pictures – will  be deleted during the software update. It is therefore strongly recommended that  you make a back-up of your data before updating your Nokia device firmware to  prevent these files being lost.
 When you perform the update, and your Nokia device requires a data backup,  the Nokia Software Updater will instruct you when to perform a back-up of your  data.
*Note:* Nokia device firmware cannot be downgraded. Once you  have upgraded your device, you will not be able to restore to the earlier  version.


----------



## nokiausers (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank you amit this is very good information about nokia firmware updtae.


----------



## ziha786 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes i also want to say thanks to you dear for updating me for firmware update.


----------



## inderjeet03 (Mar 6, 2009)

hi guy's , 
nokia announced the new e-series phone e-75 that is nokia's 1st phone in e-series with n-gage games and side slider, cool look  *mobonoid.com/2009/03/humongous-nokia-e75-review/


----------



## james347 (Apr 7, 2009)

hi guys! 

With the huge of success of Nokia 5800, Nokia has really become Apple Iphone Killer. Recently I came across one site which says that there are 20 reasons why Nokia 5800 is better choice than Apple Iphone.


----------

